# Asus Boot Loop



## shupadupa (Sep 15, 2016)

My Notebook Specs:

Windows : Windows 10 Home Single Language
Manufacturer : ASUSTek Computer Inc.
Model : A455LF/X455LF
Processor : Intel (R) Core (TM) i5 - 5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz
Installed Memory RAM : 4 GB
System Type : 64-bit OS, x64-based processor

Problem :

My father had given me his laptop which he bought in 2015. I sent it to format to a guy. Then. I found my laptop not functioning well - it is very slow opening folders, opening context menu, even moving the cursor would take forever a lot of times. I also noticed many bloatwares - I have 3 trial anti-viruses, a few software I don't know etc.

So, I decided to do a factory reset. I chose complete reset. Unfortunately the reset failed and my notebook goes into a bootloop - Press the On button>Displayed Asus logo>restart>display asus logo>restart>again and again.

So far, I have only been able to open BIOS. Which I have no idea what to do with it or what it is capable of doing.

I failed to open recovery partition (I think the previous repair guy deleted it)

I have consulted Asus Support which told me to update my BIOS - Which I cannot because my BIOS is up to date.

Asus Support gave me another option that is to run chipset driver (?) which I cannot because how can I run application when I cannot even open windows?

That's all. Thank you. Hope you guys can help.


----------



## Dtoolman (Nov 24, 2008)

I think this is your solution.
"It failed to open recovery partition (I think the previous repair guy deleted it)"
I think he did too. You may have to put another OS on it. Get a copy of the version that came with it, or just try Linux if you don't use it for gaming. I would suggest Linux Mint.


----------



## shupadupa (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks for replying. I've been searching on how to reinstall OS via usb stick. 

Can you explain to me the steps?

I do play games on the laptop. So, I'm hoping to install Win 10 again. 

I've read on another thread someone with the same problem, a reply said he should install win 10 again and even without a serial number, that windows will detect the computer and verified that the computer had previously installed a legit win 10. 

I really hope you can help me! Because I'm actually a student overseas and away from my country. So finding help is very hard


----------



## Dtoolman (Nov 24, 2008)

If that will will work you still need a copy of windows 10 at least on a DVD, or flash.


----------



## shupadupa (Sep 15, 2016)

I have solved my problem by clean installing Windows 10 on my lappy. Microsoft have made Media Creation Tool Available for download. The tool is able to create Windows 10 iso version. I put it on a dvd and then boot up my laptop from dvd. I got all of these steps from pcadviser.uk on the title how to clean install windows 10, if this information is helpful to others. Thanks by the way!


----------

